
‘Atomic Annie’ Was the World’s First and Only Nuclear Gun - Hooke
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/atomic-annie-the-nuclear-gun
======
NikkiA
It wasn't the 'only' nuclear gun, it was only nuclear gun _used_. The US had
many other 280mm, 203mm and 410mm cannons that were able to fire nuclear
shells in their inventory from 1953-1992, and the russians developed a number
of nuclear artillery shells that were (at least officially) not used in tests,
but remained in the inventory for use.

